# Irix 150mm Macro announced



## Chaitanya (Sep 24, 2018)

http://myirix.irixlens.com/blog/irix150macro/



https://photorumors.com/2018/09/24/irix-150mm-f-2-8-macro-11-lens-announced/


----------



## slclick (Sep 25, 2018)

This might be amazing for those in the market for a long macro lens. (Don't chime in with AF remarks..., please)


----------



## Aglet (Sep 29, 2018)

MTF chart looks pretty good!
if the price is appealing that'll make a nice addition to my K-mount kit.


----------

